# Aristocraft FA cracked gear/worn bearing



## robsch (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi,
I have an old Aristocraft FA that has a cracked axle gear. It's the old style with axle extensions and bearings in the journals. This made the end of the axle wear out the journal bearing. Does anyone know of a good source for replacement parts for this? 

It looks like NWSL part number 2488-6 should work to replacement gear. Kind of pricy @ 19.95 each though. Is this to best/only replacement at this point? 

I haven't been able to find a replacement for the bearing anywhere. The old one totally wore through so need a new one. The Aristocraft part number for the bearing is ART29118P. It's just a brass shoulder bushing so I I'm hoping there's something compatible out there or something.. I looked at NWSL and didn't see anything with the required dimensions. If there's no replacement available, maybe someone who replaced their motor bricks with the new style roller bearing ones has some bearings from the old one they'd be willing to part with?

Thanks in advance!

Rob


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*ART-29118P Brass Sleeve Bearings*

Rob,

I have a parts bag of ART-29118P brass sleeve type bearings. 
How many bearings do you require? If only a few, I can send some to you.

-Ted


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've made a few on the lathe from brass with good success. Interestingly though, I've not had any more wear out since I switched over to non-conductive lubricants (now using Mobil1 synthetic). I stopped using track power years ago, so the switch over made sense for me. I'm not sure if the non-conductive lubricants are better, or if there was arcing occurring in the bushings which caused the early failures.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Rob,
I answered your PM.
-Ted


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ted, were those bushings only used in the old 2 axle blocks, or anywhere else? 

Greg


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Greg,
I suspect these bushing may be used in other Aristo products, too, but I have not yet checked.
-Ted


----------

